# City/slick tyre recommendations?



## bedrock (3 Jul 2011)

I'm hoping someone can suggest an affordable and reasonably quick city/slick tyre for an old mountain bike. It will be used for commuting and will not be taken off road. Does anyone have any experience of the cheaper (e.g. 10-15 pounds for a pair) ones available on ebay? Thanks.


----------



## Norm (3 Jul 2011)

IMO, avoid giving money to ebay, get 26x1.5 Schwalbe City Jets at £10-£15 direct from a bike shop / site.


----------



## Cyclist33 (3 Jul 2011)

got my 1.5" city jets 18 quid the pair halfords reserved online paid instore great tyre for what u describe




Norm said:


> <br />IMO, avoid giving money to ebay, get 26x1.5 Schwalbe City Jets at £10-£15 direct from a bike shop / site. <img src='http://www.cyclechat.net/styles/default/xenforo/smilies/thumbsup.png' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='' /><br />


<br /><br /><br />


----------



## bedrock (3 Jul 2011)

Cyclist33 said:


> got my 1.5" city jets 18 quid the pair halfords reserved online paid instore great tyre for what u describe



Just checked the Halfords site and the web price appears to be 14.99 (instore price 19.99) per tyre.

Are you sure you paid 18.00 for the pair?


----------



## bedrock (3 Jul 2011)

Norm said:


> IMO, avoid giving money to ebay, get 26x1.5 Schwalbe City Jets at £10-£15 direct from a bike shop / site.



Best price so far is 18.99 for a pair from ebay.


----------



## Peter88 (3 Jul 2011)

bedrock said:


> Best price so far is 18.99 for a pair from ebay.


That is what i paid for the pair i have, Well worth it for riding your mtb on the roads IMO.


----------



## smithy92 (3 Jul 2011)

At the risk of turning this into a debate....

Have you considered specialized armadillo's?

I fitted them on my old bike to use as a winter hack, and found they were very much fit and forget.


----------



## Cyclist33 (3 Jul 2011)

yes of course im sure you daft prat. no point me lying after all im the one with the city jets already. product prices do change over time you know.



bedrock said:


> <br />Just checked the Halfords site and the web price appears to be 14.99 (instore price 19.99) per tyre.<br /><br />Are you sure you paid 18.00 for the pair?<br />


<br /><br /><br />


----------



## bedrock (3 Jul 2011)

Cyclist33 said:


> got my 1.5" city jets *18 quid the pair* halfords reserved online paid instore great tyre for what u describe






bedrock said:


> Just checked the Halfords site and the web price appears to be *14.99 (instore price 19.99) per tyre.*
> 
> Are you sure you paid 18.00 for the pair?






Cyclist33 said:


> yes of course im sure you daft prat. no point me lying after all im the one with the city jets already. *product prices do change over time you know.*



I think you're getting confused over price per tyre and price per pair, but I won't bother to argue.


----------



## bedrock (3 Jul 2011)

smithy92 said:


> At the risk of turning this into a debate....
> 
> Have you considered specialized armadillo's?
> 
> I fitted them on my old bike to use as a winter hack, and found they were very much fit and forget.



Thanks for the suggestion. They certainly get some good reviews for their puncture resistance although to be honest I've only found punctures to be a problem with road bikes. Anyway, I will certainly bear it in mind.


----------



## Alembicbassman (3 Jul 2011)

Got a puncture second ride out with my City Jets, Ran Conti Top Touring before then, Contis are the better tyre IMHO. Maybe I was just unlucky


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Jul 2011)

You *are* bothering to argue so don't BS me that you're not. Like I said, I've got the receipt, but it's no skin off my nose what they cost in-store or online now.

Why don't you just go and buy some tyres??

Stu


----------



## al-fresco (4 Jul 2011)

Last week I got a City Jet for £11.99 in Halfords after reserving it on line - so they've gone up £3.00 in less than a week!


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Jul 2011)

Well I got mine in early March... lorz, why does this have to be so difficult to grasp!

stu


----------



## rualexander (5 Jul 2011)

City Jet 26x1.5 from SJSC ebay shop for £6.99 plus postage, so £11.99 delivered : http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160611745702
Might be old stock though by the looks of the photo.
Or they have them at their normal shop website for £10.20 plus postage : http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/schwalbe-city-jet-hs257-rigid-road-tyre-26-x-150-inch-(40-559)-prod2309/


----------



## al-fresco (5 Jul 2011)

Cyclist33 said:


> Well I got mine in early March... lorz, why does this have to be so difficult to grasp!
> 
> stu



£14.99 this week - £11.99 last week. I was agreeing with your point "product prices do change over time you know."


----------



## bedrock (6 Jul 2011)

rualexander said:


> City Jet 26x1.5 from SJSC ebay shop for £6.99 plus postage, so £11.99 delivered : http://cgi.ebay.co.u...em=160611745702
> Might be old stock though by the looks of the photo.
> Or they have them at their normal shop website for £10.20 plus postage : http://www.sjscycles...-559)-prod2309/



I notice the shop website has this description: "Black skinwall with black road tread. Not kevlar, with dynamo strip"


Is the "not kevlar" significant? I presume that kevlar gives some puncture protection, in which case are these just an "ordinary" set of tyres?


----------



## Peter88 (6 Jul 2011)

eBay £18.30 for a pair of 1.5's the seller also does the 1.95's for the same price.


----------



## bedrock (7 Jul 2011)

Thanks, Peter. 

I've ordered a pair of the 1.5" tyres.


----------



## deaksie (7 Jul 2011)

i cannot believe how you lot can turn a simple question into a massive fight! anyway, off to look at the ebay link myself


----------



## Cyclist33 (8 Jul 2011)

One word deaksie: "Passion" 

Shame really, I'm chucking my City Jets so I can get back on knobblies.... they're practically new and I woulda parted with them for a tenner the pair..!

Stu


----------



## deaksie (8 Jul 2011)

i''ll buy em off ya then?


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Jul 2011)

You can have them if you can get to Warrington! I imagine the postage would make it mo viable just to buy a pair from your local...

But if you want to pay the postage...?


----------



## deaksie (9 Jul 2011)

hmm, given that i am in milan all week, its a bit far isn't it! 
oh well thanks for the offer x


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Jul 2011)

woooooo, hoity toity! lol

enjoy


----------

